# What's up Ladies?



## RIVER LADY

Oh Lauren, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Wendy

Hope your mom can recover and go back home, thats a tough decision to have to make. Hopefully you can steal away and get out hunting for a few days... good for clearing the mind and soul.

River, My vacation starts at the end of the day today! I have all next week off and I can't wait! 

Good luck!


----------



## 1wildchild

I start vacation tomorrow. Big bucks for all!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Good luck this morning Ladies. 

I just finished cooking our traditional Bisquits & Gravy for opening morning. Smells good too. Now, to chow down and hit the woods. 

Everyone be safe, shoot straight.


----------



## autumnlovr

Well? Anyone do any good?

We've got Mom moved from the hospital to the nursing home/rehab center. Hopefully, I can head up north Thursday AM for 4-5 days.....please! I need some down-time...


----------



## RIVER LADY

Lauren, hope all is going well for you and your mom. Good to hear she is settled in now. Hopefully you got back hom and was able to go relax in the woods. 

Nothing for me thus far. Darn neighbors corn is still standing. All the flippin deer are hiding out. Hopefully this morning all the neighbors are out hunting and they will get things stirred up a bit.


----------



## tangleknot

Congrats to all of you that were able to get out and enjoy! 

I passed on several and had some beauties out of range this season. I sure put my dues in this year and got a nice buck yesterday. Very grateful. I think I am hooked on black powder.


----------



## autumnlovr

tangleknot said:


> Congrats to all of you that were able to get out and enjoy!
> 
> I passed on several and had some beauties out of range this season. I sure put my dues in this year and got a nice buck yesterday. Very grateful. I think I am hooked on black powder.


Congrats Sarah! Were you at one of the orchards? (Any pictures?)
I love black powder too. You've really got to make the shot count because you only get ONE.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Congratulations Sarah. Black powder is my favorite and late season bucks are the best. Nice work!! No Pic to share with us?


----------



## huntinlady

Congrats Tangleknot! I love muzzle loading also. Unfortunately, I haven't had the good fortune to be able to pass on any deer. I had to take what was offered.

I managed to drop a big spike in his tracks on the last day of gun season. He was the only deer I saw in the field the whole season...weird. Then I got lucky again. Filled one of my doe tags Tuesday evening. When the smoke cleared, she had dropped in her tracks. I'm startin to like not having to track. lol. It was a nice way to break in my tc bonecollector.


----------



## tangleknot

Thanks ladies! Yes Lauren, I was out at the orchard.  

Congrats Huntinlady! I was also waiting for the smoke to clear and I was concerned when it cleared and I did not see a buck! I then saw he dropped on the spot.

Solid size, dark tarsals, and a small rack that had tines busted.

http://[url=http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/114063]







[/url]


----------



## RIVER LADY

Nice work Sarah!! I love a smole pole buck. Not sure what it is about it but, it sure is something. Congrats!!


----------



## Wendy

My season has been a total wash so far. :sad: I've only seen a button fawn wandering around by himself and a young doe with 3 fawns. I did see a small fork buck on the neighbors property, and then my sister took him over the first weekend of gun season. I've only seen the doe w/fawns twice and neither time able to get a shot in. The button fawn, I could have taken a couple times, but with that being the only deer I've seen, I almost hate the thought of shooting it. 

I am hoping the late doe season will prove more fruitful.... otherwise, that fawn is going in the freezer.

Next year.... some things need to change I think. New stand placements maybe even some crop planting. 

Oh... and my hubby is getting me a new shotgun for christmas! Woooo hoo!

Congratulations to everyone who had a sucessfull season!!


----------



## ValerieSuarez53

I have yet to get a deer! 

Shot a nice buck during bow season, blades didn't expand. No blood, no deer. The season's not over!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## 1wildchild

Congrats to all! There's only a little time left (late antlerless) I hope I can get out once or twice more.


----------



## Wendy

I finally connected on a small doe yesterday morning. I hate shooting the young ones, but I needed something for the freezer! I quartered her up lastnight and will have to finish deboning tonight. This deer is the only one I've seen all season on a regular basis... one of the worst seasons for everyone in my area.


----------

